# Hapkido Dojang in Florida



## greendragon (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm happy to announce that one of my Martial Arts friends Jeff Miller is opening up a new Martial Arts School next week on August 4th.  Jeff is an ex law enforcement officer and director of security at the largest resort in Daytona Beach.  

The Dojang is called Miller Martial Arts and is located in Ormond Beach Florida on U.S. 1, which is a northern suburb of Daytona Beach.  The school is HUGE and is covered with Zebra combo mats,, it has a complete surround system, educational rooms to watch film and study the arts, and plenty of training gadgets of every conceivable shape and use.  Jeff Miller teaches Olympic style TKD and is VERY good at what he does, also I will be teaching Hapkido on Tuesday and Thursday nights and have free reign to plan and teach whatever I please.  
If anyone happens to be in the vicinity and wants to work out or just come by and chew the fat you are more than welcome... for more information on the school and or programs feel free to contact me personally... thanks

Michael Tomlinson
Sin Moo Hapkido


----------



## Disco (Jul 30, 2003)

Hope the dojang is a big success. All the best to you and Jeff. Perhaps one of these days I'll go for a road trip


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 30, 2003)

awesome! hope you do well!

We need more good schools up here in Jacksonville


----------



## Hal (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike,
  GOOD LUCK..... with the New Dojang  send me an address  of your house or dojang and I will send you a nice Hapkidojang calligraphy in korean for your school.

You can send the info to my Dojang.


          Hal


----------



## greendragon (Aug 21, 2003)

Hal,
Thank you very much, I would be honored to have the calligraphy in the Dojang..I talk about you all the time while I'm teaching,  I tell the guys stories of your training and personality,, you are there with us in spirit all the time.
                          Mike


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 29, 2003)

Congrats Mike!!!  Good luck with the new dojang Bro.   I hope to see it up close and personal one day, especially the floor.   

:cheers:


----------



## greendragon (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks guys for the good word.  Things are going well and we are pounding the rock in the ole Hapkido dojang every tuesday and thursday...

Chris, if you are ever in this area you are more than welcome to come and workout, it would also be an honor to have you on the mat and to finally meet a good ole hard core fellow hapkidoin...
                                                             Mike


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Sep 4, 2003)

Grats on the new hapkido dojang. I hope to be back in FL soon and I would like to finaly meet you face to face .

Good luck, and make sure to make those kids sweat .


----------



## Chris from CT (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greendragon _
> *Chris, if you are ever in this area you are more than welcome to come and workout, *



Hey how far are you from the Venice Area?  My folks have a place there and I would love to take you up on that.

Take care.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 9, 2003)

Chris,
Venice is on the gulf side,, nice area dude, I live on the East side it's about 180 miles but very easy driving, take 75 to 1-4 and go right to my place, if you ever are ready for the trip let me know,, that would be cool...
                                        Mike


----------



## hapkiyoosool (Dec 18, 2003)

You guys are more than welcome to visit our school also. We are in Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Right down the street practicaly. We are happy to see more Hapkido in FL. 

Drop us a line.:samurai:


----------

